# Duncan chokes assistant coach.



## Bruno the Questionable (May 28, 2002)

......naw,not yet,but P.J.Carlisimo was just hired as a Spur assistant so you never know.It just might happen.:grinning:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Good, then they can trade him to the Nets for a 2nd round draft pick huh?

-Petey


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Good, then they can trade him to the Nets for a 2nd round draft pick huh?
> 
> -Petey


make it like 3 1st round picks


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Naw, more like 3 first round picks and Jason Kidd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What the hell? After Sprewell choked his coach, his value fell.

I think I am fair as I am offering our 2nd round pick from next year.

-Petey


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> What the hell? After Sprewell choked his coach, his value fell.
> 
> I think I am fair as I am offering our 2nd round pick from next year.
> ...


even if he chokes his coach, hes still worth a lot!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

K, next season's first round pick and 2nd round pick as well.

-Petey


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> K, next season's first round pick and 2nd round pick as well.
> 
> -Petey


how bout 3 1st round picks, and 2 2nd round picks


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

That would still be a steal... but I would do it, cause with Duncan, the Nets will make the playoffs... and those picks would not be top notch picks.

-Petey


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

LOL


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

5 1sts for Duncan


----------



## dmola (Sep 30, 2002)

I love TD


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bruno the Questionable</b>!
> ......naw,not yet,but P.J.Carlisimo was just hired as a Spur assistant so you never know.It just might happen.:grinning:


THIS IS FUNNY!!!
T.Dunc will not only choke Carlisimo's @$$!!!
But more of....strangling him lifeless  :yes:  :yes:


----------

